# Lymph Nodes post vaccination



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, so I had discovered this lump in Pablo's left axilla the day after we got him. It was about the size of a big pea, round, mobile and indolent (not painful). Of course I forgot about it and wasn't able to find it again a few days later and thought: cool, whatever it was, it disappeared.
Tonight I felt it again and it seemed to be bigger this time (lima-bean size) but with the same characteristics. I thought it might be a lipoma but here's what my great knowledgeable Breeder wrote to ease my mind:
'Not a problem at all. I was actually thinking of writing to warn you tonight. They virtually ALWAYS get those. It is a lymph node reaction to the vaccines. Not to worry , OK..'Puppy X' has them too. I would be willing to bet that just about all puppies get them. 'Puppy X's is supra clavicular and pretty good size. Dog X has one too from her last shots.
They do take sometime to go away after the vaccines are finished.'
FYI, Pablo just got his 2nd series of shots last week, so that would explain the increase in size. Thought this might help other puppy-newbies like me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Maryam, it must be really frightening to have all your vast knowledge and know what every bump could be.... I am glad Pablo is OK.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I notice Gucci gets tired and grumpy after shots, but I hadn't noticed the lymph nodes. I must be a bad fur-mom! lol Its good to know that can happen though!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy&Kara,
believe me it was a shock to find such a proportionally huge node on a tiny puppy body! God knows a good knowledgeable breeder who's always handy saves you some nerves and money, LOL.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think my breeder told me that it could happen....not too sure if it was her but I do know I heard it somewhere....how is little Pablo doing Maryam....he is soo cute...I bet he will be spoiled for christmas....Jillee is that is for sure!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

Great information to keep new puppy owners from getting frantic about what could appear to be a real problem. I'll have to store that information in what's left of my brain.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have never heard of that! I didn't notice with my two either!

Amanda


----------

